# counter manager input



## whispercalm (Jun 21, 2009)

What do you gals who are counter managers think about your position?


----------



## armywife85613 (Jun 23, 2009)

I was a counter manager for Estee Lauder at a Belk and I HATED it. I couldn't get out of there fast enough. They never trained me for management. It certainly isn't for everyone. You have a lot of paperwork to fill out (which wasn't the problem). They expect you to meet your goals NO MATTER WHAT. They want you to come up with in store events to draw people in and you have to make goals for you and the other people at your counter. You also have to change the cases around almost monthly, inventory your items monthly, do your damages monthly, and a lot of other things. While you are doing all this stuff...you still have to meet your numbers. Also, you will work for the makeup line and the store the counter is in, so you have 2 sets of bosses. They differ in opinion a lot so it gets a little frustrating. If an employee calls in, you are expected to come in their place. 

Now for the good. You get free makeup (gratis)...3 or 4 times a year you get a large amount. When you go to class it is really fun and you get a lot of free stuff there too and they normally serve you an awesome meal while you are there. Most of the time you get paid mileage to go to class and you get paid for your hours. They make certain you know your product. They run extra contests a couple of times a year and the prizes are gift cards, makeup, etc. You learn a lot about skincare and makeup application. I really enjoyed doing the makeovers at the counter (when I had time).

I have found that either people love it or hate it. When I stepped down to part time, I loved it. If you can handle a lot of stress and still find a way to make the job fun it will work out. I manage an apartment complex now and I am a lot happier. HTH!


----------

